# Tokina 16-28 PRO FX or Canon 16-35 L II or....



## Renegade Runner (Apr 26, 2013)

So yet another wide lens question. Sorry. I am looking for an ultra wide lens for my Canon 6D. I have narrowed it down to two lenses of interest. The Tokina 16-28 F2.8 PRO FX and the Canon 16-35 F2.8L II. Please do not recommend a fish eye lens.

First thing, I know there is a big price difference. Canon being more expensive. This is one thing effecting my decision. 

I have heard some positive things on the Tokina lens and wish to hear from anyone who has this lens or has used it. Is it optically better than the Canon? Any flare? How is sharpness? I am also aware the Tokina has a bulbous front element that prevents filters from being used. I suppose I can live with this. I mainly want to use this lens for landscape, street shots at night and even photograph the night sky.
I realize there are other lenses like the Canon 17-40 L but that is an F4. If I am doing any night photography an F2.8 would be better. Correct?

So. The Canon 16-35 L II or the Tokina 16-35 F2.8 PRO FX?


----------



## rizenphoenix (Apr 26, 2013)

The Tokina is suppose to be sharper but also more prone to flair.

What other lenses do you already own? if you have something that goes down to 24 you might want to consider a prime in the sub 16mm range(but not a fisheye).


----------



## Renegade Runner (Apr 26, 2013)

The other lenses I have are Canon 24-105 L, MP-E 65, 100 2.8, Canon EF 100 2.8, Canon 70-300 L, Sigma 150-500

So I am looking for something below 24mm. Below 20mm would be ideal.


----------



## rodansagay (Apr 26, 2013)

i have owned both lens at one point. the tokina is sharp with lesser distortion compared to the 16-35mm..only major difference aside from the price is the ability of the kens to take in filters.if you are an avid fan of filters, canon is the way to go...if not, you can save a lot of money with tokina. tokina has a bulbous end...may be prone for damage...the focal range is another factor...u have to consider that as well depending on your preferred length.

personally, i just sold them all up, went with a single lens of 24-70ii as it covers also my landscape reqts at the moment plus all other shooting...if i need an uwa in the future, ill maybe put off and wait for the 14-24 from canon...if there will be such a lens  

it can be too easy for anybody of us to enter the lens hoarding syndrome...and i have been there...luckily i was able to pull out from it and sold my other lenses at a good price before i had gotten lost. just a thought


----------



## killswitch (Apr 26, 2013)

I was in the same spot a week ago. Tokina is sharper, and it's a great piece of glass. You can check out flickr galleries to get an idea of what to expect in terms of flares. If ND, GND filter is your thing, then your best bet are the filter holder systems from Lucroit, and Fotodiox for the Tokina 16-28. Also, I cant remember clearly, but the sunstars from Tokina looked nicer to me at least.

I ended up getting a used Canon 16-35 II today, so will give it a try and if I dont like it then I will sell it off for something else. Another lens that you can look into is the Samyang 14mm. It's sharp, and a great piece of glass and costs only $350. It's only downside is the complex mustache distortion but can be fixed in pp. If you are doing long exposures at night to capture milky ways, and stars then you might want to look into which of the lenses handle coma better.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2013)

no comment on Tokina.

As an owner of Canon 16-35 II, I'm not happy with this lens at f2.8 (SUPPER HAPPY with Nikon 14-24 @ f2.8)

If you plan to shoot f5.6 to f11, I think 17-40L might not be a bad choice with 6D. Bring a tripod for night time shots.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks so far on your insights. What I am reading here pretty much imitates what I am reading on reviews. The Tokina being sharper, yet more prone to flare.

A Canon 14-24 would be sweet. I guess I shouldn't hold my breath for that one.

Thanks killswitch for the tip on a filter holder system. I may look into that if I decide to get the Tokina.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 3, 2014)

I got one to fill a void in my L lens coverage. Price versus performance was my main choice. I am really happy with the choice.



B-29 Super Fortress &quot;FiFi&quot; Cockpit © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



NASA glider sunset Edwards AFB V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Canon 5D Mark III &amp; Tokina 16-28 f2.8 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------

